# Farewell.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A thread for all of those who wish us to know that you are leaving, please include the expiry date as well.

THANK YOU for all the input you have given.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What title can we give to thread for those who don't want to announce their departure???

Dave :wink2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Then, we could have a thread for the undecided:smile2:
I expect this is about members saying they will not sign up for auto renew by Paypal or card and I doubt anybody really wants to leave. I hope it's not about trying to get members to say, "please don't go"
This reminds me of the song Baby please don't go, by the Irish group Them, or Go Now, by the Moody Blue's
However some, who for various reasons will not agree to auto renew have no choice :frown2:
The site owners really need to get this sorted, and pretty damn quick


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> A thread for all of those who wish us to know that you are leaving, please include the expiry date as well.
> 
> THANK YOU for all the input you have given.


*C*abby

HOW DARE YOU :crying:

And now you have used up ignorance as well

DISGRACEFUL

I have just changed my Signature to NOBODY , :wink2:to get rid of one idiot and now you start :surprise:

Is there no end in sight to my MARTYRDOM:grin2::grin2:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

daffodil said:


> Is there no end in sight to my MARTYRDOM:grin2::grin2:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:


You think you are being got at!!! :surprise:

We just had a delivery addressed to our village in Worcester*****e*.

I don't feel too bad though, since "r" is next to "t" on the QWERTY keyboard. They probably didn't mean it! :crying:

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> You think you are being got at!!! :surprise:
> 
> We just had a delivery addressed to our village in Worcester*****e*.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the game that ran on Sorry _I Haven't A Clue _for years_, _with hilarious results.:laugh:

Dick


----------

